# 13dpiui white discharge?



## rajnin

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone else has had this.

I am 13dpiui, pregnancy blood test is on Monday ....

I noticed last week I had watery discharge and yesterday and today thick white discharge on underwear.

If I do get my af then it is due Sun/Mon .... 

I dont normally get white discharge before AF.

I was pregi in May and before I got a bfp I had watery discharge no cream white discharge after ovoulation or before I got a bfp - sadly I miscarried ....

im praying I get a bfp on Monday but this discharge is strange and im getting cramps like af is coming (but I had that when I got a bfp)

Anyone ????


----------



## Take2

hi Im 13dpiui today too. I really don't know the answer to your question but I wish someone did. Today mine was clear and sticky so I have no clue what that means either. The wait is torture..I tested this morning and got BFN so not feeling confident but my nipples are sensitive today so I'm really hoping thats a symptom and not AF on the way. Good luck


----------



## rajnin

sensitive nipples is a good sign!
Im getting real af cramps had a good cry because I don't feel positive :-(

I hope we are wrong! Good luck to you too


----------



## Take2

I got another BFN this morning, pretty sure I'm out, I hope you get a BFP. It's not over for us yet I guess, fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## rajnin

That's what hubby said it's not over yet. Luckily I have no pregnancy tests at home to use so have to wait till my bloods on Monday unles nasty AF turns up today or tmrw. 
Just feel so down :-( 

Sitting here thinking shall I take a break from IUI or go straight back into one? I do hope we are lucky and get bfps but I can't think positive right now.


----------



## Take2

I'm thinking if this cycle is a bust, which I think it is, I'm going to ask if we can do IVF next


----------



## rajnin

I guess the success rate is higher. It's just my first IUI worked so I know it can work for me, it's just draining. I think I might sit a month out and then go for it again, or I keep going as doing IUI is giving me a chance or at least I'm trying, I can't seem to conceive naturally so I know I need the help. 

Will wait till Monday and then decide. My doc said 3 IUI's and if they don't work then ivf. 
I reckon I will try 2 more IUI's and if no luck then move on to IUI. 

let me know how you go


----------



## Take2

yeah you too..we seem to be totally in sync with our cycles at the moment. No AF for me yet, but my last couple of cycles have been 32 days so I wouldn't expect it for a few more days at least


----------



## rajnin

I started my AF in the clinics toliet :-(

They are to call me soon with the results but I already know them! 

So sad...hubby is REALLY sad too....

But we will keep going and do another IUI cycle.

I am going to speak to my DOC about freezing some eggs as have a low egg count 

I hope you get better news! good luck!


----------



## Take2

Oh no I am so sorry, I still haven't got AF but another BFN this morning. I'm on CD30 and my cycles are usually about 32 days so could be a couple of days yet. We're trying IVF next cycle. Fingers crossed for us both and hope you had a big glass of wine tonight x


----------

